# Ruger P90



## Traveler (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello everyone, I was wonderig if anyone could give me some advise. I recently purchased a used Ruger P90 and would like to clean it up a little. I think I got a pretty good deal. THe gun has some scratches on the left side of the slide near the slide lock and the grips are fairly worn out. I would like to find out what I can do to remove the scratches if possible and replace the grips. I checked the action and it is still smooth as butter but I guess the previous own just didn't pay much mind to the outward appearance. Any suggestions?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Is the slide blued carbon steel, or stainless steel? P90 slides were made of both types of steel.

I'd recommend trying the finger-groove Hogue rubber grips; they really anchor the gun in your hand.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Grips are easy to find. Everything from factory to a custom grip. All depends on what you like. Very, very hard to beat a Hogue grip on one though. I always changed mine out for the hogue grips. Ebay has some grips on there right now.

As far as scratches. Not too sure about that. Of course unless they were deep I myself probably wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

change the grips, forget the scratches..... its not a show gun, and now it looks like a work gun.... you look much more badass if your gun looks like its been used as a bludgeon.

when you are in public you can say stuff like "sumbish scratched my gun, now i am gonna hit him with it again!"


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> change the grips, forget the scratches..... its not a show gun, and now it looks like a work gun.... you look much more badass if your gun looks like its been used as a bludgeon.
> 
> when you are in public you can say stuff like "sumbish scratched my gun, now i am gonna hit him with it again!"










I agree.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

+1 on Hogues and check Ebay for grips....JJ


----------



## haymaker (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. I don't know about the scratches but I highly recommend Hogue Monogrips. If you don't do ebay you can order them through most gunshops. Others may not agree with this but I field stripped my P90 and removed the old grips and squirted BrakeKleen through the entire frame before installing the Monogrips. It cleaned up a lot of gunk that you normally don't get in a routine cleaning. The P90 is a workhorse and a great value. Good shooting.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

If its stainless scotchbrite works good on light scratches ( I use it on my kimber) if its blued see tedDebears post above:anim_lol:


----------

